# ssh + console + encrypted key

## mistake25

hi,

i have successfully set up ssh connection using rsa key pairs, if i run X and gnome-terminal, type in:

ssh myhost -i .ssh/somekey

i'm promped (by window) to enter a password for key, but when i shutdown X, and try to connect from terminal using the same command, there is no where window can be promped, and i'm no asked for password for key, and connection fails.

is there way how to make it work without X.

thanks

----------

## Hu

I always get prompted via console, not X.  What changes did you make to have it use X by default?  Based on my reading of the ssh-add manual page, ssh should only resort to using X if no terminal is available.

----------

